
UI Elements and Their UX Value Web Developers Should Know About - thenoisywatcher
https://hackernoon.com/10-ui-elements-web-developers-should-know-about-n1q3t3z
======
thenoisywatcher
Web developers should understand the UX value of UI elements they use. Useful
comparison of dropdowns, radio buttons, multi-select, and toggle switches.

